
Show HN: Tuneful – Music Discovery - christilut
https://www.tuneful.app
======
christilut
Hi guys,

This is a side project I made for fun. It's basically "Tinder for music". It
works by selecting a playlist to establish a baseline for the type of music
you're interested in. As you swipe, it shows you more music based on what
you've liked so far.

It uses the Spotify API under the hood for track recommendations.

Let me know what you think!

